# Dish HD Locals on in DC !



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

Just Checked and they are working now.

Yeah! And Boo! to CBS for not playing fair.

mike/


----------



## pgde (Nov 30, 2005)

mikeyoung said:


> Just Checked and they are working now.
> 
> Yeah! And Boo! to CBS for not playing fair.
> 
> mike/


What channel?


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

pgde said:


> What channel?


It starts at 63XX something - I cant check right now because wife is watching Peoples Court on SageTV !

mike/


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

pgde said:


> What channel?


6359-6362 but 59 is cbs so not working


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not getting them! The CSR stated that the locals are the normal 4,5 and 7.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Nevermind, they are on 61.5. How freakin dumb is that? Now I have to have them come out to install a 2nd dish. I had them install the first dish in a location that would look terrible if 2 were installed. At least I get the dpp44 switch.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

WUSA 9 CBS is a Gannett station and they aren't getting the HD feed of it in Denver either.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

This is already being discussed in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53954


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

When E10 is ready, the HD DC Locals will move to 110?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I doubt it.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

I know this is not news here but just got off the phone with Dish Tech Support. I wanted to reconfirm an upcoming work order. I was surprised to hear 3 HD Locals (ABC7, NBC4, and FOX5) are now available. I am going to check when I get home. Sorry, I didn't read DBSTalk for a few days and today I caught some threads announcing the availability already.

Anyhoo...I currently have a Dish500 for 110 and 119 and Dish300 for 61.5 Techie confirmed that I have the right setup for all the SD and HD channels and I won't be getting a Dish1000 setup. They are not doing them any more for folks with Dish500 and 300. Most I will get is a DPP44 switch upgrade from a current DP34, which I am hoping that the installer will have in stock when they come over next week. I don't want a 2nd hole through my wall.

My HD and International channels are off 61.5 according to Tech Support. Now if only CBS9 and other HD locals were to come on board. But not complaining, the OTA is pretty neat.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

WUSA is supposed to be on now, since they evidently have come to an agreement with Gannet.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, is WUSA on Dish or not?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

WUSA is on. I called my istaller scheduled for May 8th and they informed me that the reason the install is so far out is Dish is moving the DC locals to either 110 or 119 sometime in April. If this is true, I would rather wait.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

mikeyoung said:


> Just Checked and they are working now.
> 
> Yeah! And Boo! to CBS for not playing fair.
> 
> mike/


How is the PQ?

Sounds like DC gets NBC, FOX & ABC for now.

I have seen the posts saying no CBS, but have not seen a clear answer on when this is expected. Any thoughts?

Thanks! Hmmmm...might have to get this HD DVR after all!


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

So, if he installer informed arundc correctly, and the DC HD Locals move to 110 or 119 in April, a Dish 500 will be enough to receive them, right?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if the DC locals move, it'll be to 110 when E10 goes live. But you'll still need 61.5 to get most of the other HD programming. 

and it seems CBS is up todd, according to the posts above yours


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

It's my understanding that the DC HD Locals will be on 61.5 and not moving to 110 or 129.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they are on 61.5, but the issue being referenced is that a CSR told a customer they'd be moving in April. Hard to say, wouldn't be surprised myself, as that would leave more space for real NE cities


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

I  only have a dish 500, don't have a dish pointing at 61,5. In oder to get all the HD programming can I get a Dish 1000 or I need 2 dishes?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

If you want DC locals in HD, it's looking like a two dish setup is in your future.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

depending on how soon you plan to order Reb, and where you are, not sure that question can be answered yet  When looking over the coverage map for 129, most of DC is in the viewable range, but the eastern portion of the area, which looks to be maybe Waldorf and east, would be outside the 129 area. 

this is important, as our normal locals will end up on 110 once E10 is up. The question is what happens with our HD locals. Honestly, no CSR knows yet, Dish doesn't seem to be providing it's plans to the CSRs and Techs. IF, and this is a big IF right now, our HD locals move to 110, and you live in a spot where you have a viable line of sight to 129, you could pull off a D1000 in that case, as there wouldn't be anything on 61.5 to worry about. But, if our HD locals stay on 61.5 for the forseeable future, you'll need to just add a 61.5 dish and enjoy  

But I will also stress, do NOT depend on purely sat HD locals. I'm guessing you can receive the OTA signals, and you WILL want those. Not only does it allow the 622 to operate all 3 tuners, the OTA channels will always have the best picture quality. Sat will never exceed OTA as the signal sat gets is directly from the OTA broadcaster. And you can get PBS in HD, and depending on location, Baltimore and DC locals. 

I see posts often by new HD people who are excited about getting Sat HD locals so they don't need an antenna. I say that is foolish. And the resason simple. OTA signals are much less susceptable to issues like rain fade, and are a great in cases where the dish signal is lost. Besides that, OTA users get more HD channels than Sat only users, as Sat only carries the big 4. Give some serious thought to getting OTA if you want HD, you'll be happier in the long run (especially those couple times you want to record/watch 3 network programs at once, or if you are a big PBS person  ) (you're talking a $250-$300 one time fee if you have someone put in an antenna for you)


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

Rogueone, Thank you for the info

I live in Gaithersburg, and I am thinking about getting HD in July or August. My ideal scenario would be to just have one dish for the HD Programming, including HD locals. I am not excited about the idea of needing 2 dishes, since I wouldn't like to have more holes in the house. I was hoping that I would need just one dish, praying that a dish 1000 will be enough.

It's there a chart where it informs in which satelite every channel is, including HD?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Rebollos said:


> Is there a chart where it informs which satelite every channel is on, including HD?


Of course there is. This is the internet.

www.dishchannelchart.com

I think that the confusion lies with two things happening at once. The Wash locals will always be on 61.5 and are not going to move to the 110 satellite. But there are some SD locals were are currently on 61.5, and those minor SD channels will be moving over to 110 shortly. This will be done to allow dish to comply with the 1 dish for SD locals rule.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think you can state that the DC HD locals on 61.5 will always be there. It depends more on how many DMA's Dish needs to serve who need to get them from 61.5 where DC is a half and half area. Dish would be much better served to get our HD over on 110, then the installers would have the option of installing a 1000 dish or a dual dish setup depending on the customer. But since none of us is in the room during those discussions, our opinions are simply that


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think that anyone said that they will always be there. Just that there wasa recent announcement that they would not move.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Rebollos said:


> I  only have a dish 500, don't have a dish pointing at 61,5. In oder to get all the HD programming can I get a Dish 1000 or I need 2 dishes?


to get the HD locals you will needa dish pointed at 61.5 at least for now.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

toddjb said:


> How is the PQ?
> 
> Sounds like DC gets NBC, FOX & ABC for now.
> 
> ...


The PQ of the Washington, DC locals leaves a lot to be desired.

The CBS affiliate, WUSA-DT, is really soft and the picture is "murky" at times. My 61.5 signal is strong - the VOOM channels, etc. look fine. I hope E* gets this straightened out as this is unusual for them - sometimes they need to fix a few software bugs in their newer receivers, but this is the first really weak PQ I have seen from them. I could always depend upon E* for good PQ - until now. 

--Doug


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

I just noticed that all the 8XXX locals that are supposed to be the SD feeds are showing in 16:9 format - I dont remember them being that way before It was wierd to watch Sienfeld on the HD local channel with black bars on the sides and then switch to the SD and see full screen.
Am I correct that this wasnt originally how they were shown ?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

The E10 spotbeam that covers Washington is full (SD locals of Washington, Baltimore, Roanoke, Greensboro NC).


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

mikeyoung said:


> I just noticed that all the 8XXX locals that are supposed to be the SD feeds are showing in 16:9 format - I dont remember them being that way before It was wierd to watch Sienfeld on the HD local channel with black bars on the sides and then switch to the SD and see full screen.
> Am I correct that this wasnt originally how they were shown ?


are you sure you didn't leave the screen in expanded mode? I'm thinking it should be 4:3 on the SD channel, but I recall the occassional hiccup with the 921 in that regard. maybe it's still hiding in there somewhere


----------

